# متى ما لن تزال جازمةً للفعلين؟



## HotIcyDonut

أهلاً بكم يا زملائي

كما يلي سؤالي: في استعمال "متى ما" في جملة الشرط، أهذه "ما" ناقضة لتأثير النصب في مقابل لـ "متى" بلا "ما"، فعليّ أن أستخدم الفعلين المرفوعين، أو لعلّها لا تغيّر شيئًا، فعليّ أن أستخدم الفعلين المنصوبين ولا هناك فرق بينهما (متى ومتى ما) على جانب إعراب الفعلين؟

كالعادة، شكراً مقدّماً على أيّة مساعدة​


----------



## Sadda7

*متى* تكون إما أداة شرط أو اسم استفهام ولا تنصب أبدا, ولا فرق بين "*متى*" و"*متى ما*" لأن *ما *هنا زائدة قد تفيد التوكيد أو الإبهام.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Sadda7 said:


> *متى* تكون إما أداة شرط أو اسم استفهام ولا تنصب أبدا, ولا فرق بين "*متى*" و"*متى ما*" لأن *ما *هنا زائدة قد تفيد التوكيد أو الإبهام.


آسف ، لقد كنتُ مشتّتاً بسبب سلسلة تلفزيونية أثناء الكتابة، لذلك كتبتُ "النصب" عن طريق الخطأ. طعباً في الواقع، قصدتُ "الجزم" ولا "النصب". فكما أفهم، إذا استخدمتُ "متى ما" كاسم الشرط، هذه ما الزائدة بعده لن تؤثر على "متى" ولذا سيكون الفعلان بعد "متى ما" مجزومين. شكراً لك على الإجابة.


----------



## elroy

هل لك أن تورد أمثلة على ما تسأل عنه؟ أجد أن الأمثلة توضّح الأسئلة النحوية.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

elroy said:


> هل لك أن تورد أمثلة على ما تسأل عنه؟ أجد أن الأمثلة توضّح الأسئلة النحوية.


مثلاً جملة:

ﻣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ تشعر الدولة بأنّها تحت تهديد عسكري مزعوم في العالم، تصبح متصرّفة بعدوانية تجاه الأعداء الجيوسياسيين المزعومين

هل سيكون فعل "تشعر" وفعل "تصبح" مجزومين على السواء؟ أو سيكون مجزومًا أحدهما فقط؟​


----------



## Mahaodeh

سيكونان مجزومين لأن ما الزائدة إذا وقعت بعد أداة الشرط الجازمة فإنها لا تكون كافّة بل تكون لا عمل لها ولا محل لها من الإعراب.


----------

